
Show HN: Create Notes Diagrams and Mindmaps Online- for Studying or Brainstorming - cher14
https://www.breakdown-notes.com
======
brudgers
Curious about what has changed since the earlier 'Show HN',
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12310712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12310712)

~~~
cher14
New features have been added, for instance:

Make a slideshow Export as image or pdf group and or merge shapes Draw on your
maps Import images, svg icons, html, text, or small pdf-files by simply
dragging it onto the map or a shape. Drag xdot files onto the map to import
graphviz graphs. Make flashcards

Most old features are improved drastically, for instace:

The interface to add, connect or resize shapes, add paragraphs etc, and to
show which shape is active has been improved. Paths between are more
controllable

Lots of new shapes have been added. Also lots of new examples and new
tutorials have been added. And the styling is way better hopefully.

Overall, the previous post was an unfinished try-out. This is hopefully a
feature rich and (almost) finished product.

To be sure, I did read the faqs about reposting to show HN and it said it was
probably OK if it was a major overhaul. For me it qualifies as such.

